# Phone & Internet bills



## fourseasonswa (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow is business really that bad how much are you making a year. Because 20 dollars isn't worth my time. Not rich by any means but ouch I just started my business and I am having absolutely no problems paying my overhead. I must just be getting lucky as hell your getting me scarred I'm gonna go read that post about getting ready for 2010 again your getting me depressed


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Just to revisit this thread a little...what are people doing for phone lines these days? I've been eyeing up Ooma as well, just wondering about the phone book...do they still let ya post whatever number you want in there? (assuming you have to pay for it!)


----------



## richpuer (Aug 20, 2013)

i go with att. bundle it with internet for home, business, iphones, ipads...comes out to like 500/mo. but all on one bill. thank god.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have my cell phone, which I would have if I ran my own company or not, then I have a VOIP line through Voip.ms and it cost me between 40-60$ a year. I like VOIP as I only pay 1.99$ a month then pay for what I use its like 1 cent a minute. 

The good thing is I can use a soft phone on my computer so when I travel my business line is always with me regardless of where I am, also makes it so the family can call me at a local number when I am on the road without having to pay long distance.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

richpuer said:


> i go with att. bundle it with internet for home, business, iphones, ipads...comes out to like 500/mo. but all on one bill. thank god.


$500/month? Ouch! How many people do you have on that plan?


----------



## Alliance (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow I didn't know people still had land lines. I do all my business with one cell phone, but I have three different numbers for the phone. I have a personal number, business number and an Adwords number. You can add numbers to any current phone line by going to https://www.google.com/voice. you must have a Google account and yes it's free.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I think a land line is critical*

I think a land line is critical. When you use only a cell phone you can't get away from business for one minute. Should you get sick, or go on vacation you have to give up your cell phone, leaving you with no phone, when you can't, or don't want to answer your phone. 

There are many periods (at least around here) where cell phones don't work for a few hour to sometimes as long as 12 hours due to satellite and cell tower problems. 

There are still many areas in the Los Angeles and surrounding areas where absolutely no cell phones ever work and I have to use the customer's landline to call my office and ask them to switch the phones back to our landline.

There are too many cell phones (especially the Iphones) where the voice you hear from the Iphone is difficult to understand and I have to ask the caller to call me from a landline.

I think it is better to have your phone calls come in through a landline and then you can forward the calls to any phone in the world, but if you have your calls come directly into a cell phone then when you forward your calls (if you can) then you won't receive any phone calls on your cell phone. When using a landline you can divide the calls with other employees, relatives, etc. and get away from your business for a few hours, or for a good vacation.

When I take a break for even one day I leave my cell phone at home.


----------

